# ever hear of "Duraglass" half gallon jar?



## blacksmithtech (Oct 11, 2007)

Hello,

I was given 4 cases of half gallon jars, most say Duraglass on them. A canning ring fits them fine. Are these ok to use?

The rest are Kerr - Thanks


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

I've canned in many a quart "duraglass" jar!


----------



## uncleotis (Mar 14, 2005)

Delrio said:


> I've canned in many a quart "duraglass" jar!



Same here I just didn't use them in the pressure canner. Are they safe to use in a pressure canner?

Pam


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I do.


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

I've used mine in the pressure canner!


----------



## uncleotis (Mar 14, 2005)

Thank you Delrio and Suitcase_Sally. That'll give me a fair amount more jars to use in the pressure canner.

Pam


----------



## Canning Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

FYI, the only things approved for canning in half gallon jars are apple juice and grape juice. There are no researched and confirmed safe processing times for any other foods using half gallons.


----------

